# natural talent



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

do u think a fighter needs a certain amount of it to make it? or is sheer determination enough?


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

well i guess natural talent+ hard work is the winner over just hard work, but if u get some one with natural talent thats not in shape vs a hard worker ill go for the worker, but i really dont think you get many lazy people in mma


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

You could have the talent of being a quick learner, picking up the techniques quickly, but at the end of the day, it all comes down to how much hard work you put into your training


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ideal world you want the best of both

However , both have positives and negatives

You cant coast by, because sometimes heart beats skilll


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have sheer determination anything is possible, regardless of what anyone says or tells you.. if you want to do it go ahead, I started out a 8 stone skinny weakling who left school cause I got bullied, I started martial arts and no one said I would make it and through sheer determination to prove people wrong ( yup I'm a dick who likes to rub it in there faces now) I quit my office job and moved to america to train with randy cotoure and dan henderson and now have a great life punching people in the face for a living and showing others how to correctly shin kick people in the chops.

the only thing that will hold you back or stop you is yourself mate


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

That's quality and I hope u do rub it in there faces, I wish I had the money + confidence to just leave my day job!


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

A Drop-Out Will Defeat A Genius With Hard Work.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you never seen rocky??


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

haha so how come u havent all quit and gone for pro then?


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

The simple answers is Genetics , You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear !

how many skiny looking nerd types are on here kidding themselves , thinking if they put the effort in they will become a UFC champ ................more like TWC tiddly winks champion of the world


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

James I came to america with about 2 00 quid, what I had left off my months pay after I baught a plane ticket and confidence and determination in this sport can be 1 in the same, you need to be determind to achieve what you want and you must be confident... would you go into a fight thinking your going to loose?

Mr Bigstuff..... I disagree you can make a cows purse out off whatever you want if you put in the training, like I said.. I'm 6ft skinny and was 8stone, 9 now... but I train with the best fighters in the game and I still collect xmen commics and star wars figures.

Genetics do have alot to do with it yes if you want to be in the bigger wieght classes but there are lower wieght classes with just as much oppertunity, the UFC are thinking about having a 145 division, teh WEC already has 1 and also a 135 division.

Most local shows go as low as 115lbs and as high as 400 for all the coach potatoes out there who get the motivation to train.

I wiould encourage anyone on this forum if you want to train and fight to do it, people come on ehre to test the waters to see if it is for them, some it isn't but just because of some ones body type, religion,ethenticity or background don't count them out.

Plenty of guys have looked at me at wiegh ins and laughed.. they weren't laughing to hard when they woke up and realised they had judged a book by its cover.

No one can see in anothers heart and what is in it


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Well Said fella... this guy has registered on here purposely to put people down, he obviously has self esteem issues that need addressing.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

That's awesome mate, did you have much experience in MMA at all before you went to the States? If you don't mind me asking that is.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats funny SteSteez looking at your posts it looks like you like to put your point across as if your a expert ( super moderater ) but looking at your video clip your just a begginer ! so why not listen to my point as you asked the question

whats the point of having a forum and asking people what they think if your all going to pat each other on the back , if you know everyone on here is just going to say something positive why bother reading you know the out come allready ?

You cant deny black guys dominate sprinting ? or heavyweight boxing but on the other hand they suck at swimming or strenght related sports , this is all to do with genetics

On a positive note i do beleive everyone is good at something and people who are sucessfull usually find out what this is when there young , you will know if you are any good fighting from day one begginer or not you will have a feeling of confidence and know you have more inside than the next guy

It maybe that your a good learner and comunicator and make a good coach , some of the best football managers never played football at top level but they recognise what it takes .

Crazy penguin i do take your point ,i dont want everyone to give up something they enjoy just becuase there no good at it

sports should be for everyone and i enjoy sports for the fun of it and a bit of exercise , but i also recognise some people are built for diffrent jobs physically and mentally


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

and i recognise your pretty much a doosh


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Iceman I'd had a few years Tang soo do and 1 year Kung fu/muay thai.

Bigstuff, I'm guessing you've never done any kind of traditional martial art with the disrespect your throwing around, Stus a moderater, he take stime out of his day to clean up the trash and spam that gets put on here so it's more convienent for us to read. I don't know him that well other than his picture and the fact he has the same problem as me when he wants to stay up late and play video games his Mrs wants to go to bed but your need to have a go at him seems like your just trying to be annoying and put people down.

Now I'm not trying to hug his nuts by defending him I just think your being a bit disraspectful and you clearly don't know much of what your talking about and before you say it no stone cold steve austin wouldn't beat anderson silva


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd rather have a skinny guy who is a black belt in judo and bjj on my side than someone who has good genes

Even if you have good genes, you still need to put some work in


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

oh and bigstuff people come on here to get patted on the back because no one else will, theres not many palces people can go and talk abotu MMA without beign sterotyped.

I for 1 am very grateful for communites like this 1 where we can talk and share training tips andproblems and help each other try and find a gym.

Have you ever went into a store and tried to ask for an MMA magazine or ask some one if they know where an MMA gym is? if you say UFC fighting or cage fighting you'll get a reaction, you say MMA to a normal person and they would probaly think it'ssome sort Dungeons and dragons club


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Crazy penguin thanks again for the name calling and replying three times i gues ive got you goat and if your in vancouver why not talk smack there ?

........ o i forgot theres even less compertition in canada and the northwest american seaboard that in wales lol

mybe you parents took you out there with your 2 quid ...................lol ,

but seriously why do you guys make asumptions about me as i made a coment about how gay a video post looked ?

only saying what any guy on the street would say , say it as you see it so to speak and i was invited too

and Jeevans your really insecure becuase your now mixing two posts ( skinny guy and genetics ? )

i didnt say that

I stand by my posts , read them again check them over , i havent said anything untoward .. its just an opinion and how do you know i havent any black belts in judo or jujisu , by the way bjj is just a expanded view of one section of jujitsu , why do u asume im skinny why do you asume im bald lol

people who read this and all my post where you guys are attacking my veiw , if they have a level head will see it as it is ................ OR IS THIS A ASS KISSING COMPERTITION ?..................................


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Alright Ryan you are entitled to your views, i don't mind views it's just one of the key elements for me in MMA is confidence.

You have established your opinions and you are entitled to them - but trying to knock ones confidence is something that this community goes against... we aim for constructive critisism.

Telling someone that they are constantly shit just isn't the right way.

As for questioning my knowledge in MMA - I have never proclaimed myself to be an expert, I just post what I know, if I don't know it I research and educate myself.

Thats why i joined this community in the first place - to better my understanding of MA & MMA.

if I had a big disliking for you Ryan I could easily of just banned you ages ago but I think your negativeness is healthy for this community - it shows just how positive this place is.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL I'm really insecure by saying that I'd rather have someone on my side who has worked hard and gotten belts, rather than someone with some natural ability ? .. Psychology is clearly wasted on you

I assume you to be a douchebag after your posts .. and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one that thinks that

All I've seen from you so far have been negative posts, and that's not what this forum is about ..

if you cant respect other members and folk in general, please dont come on here

Go on a different forum, and the way you come across, people will feel the exact same way ..

The fact is, we're here to support and offer advice to one another .. We discuss with one another, and we like to see a positive environment as we want fighters to grow as people aswell, and any one that has common sense will tell you, that to help others grow you must encourage them .. putting them down wouldnt do any good

Dan Hardy lost his debut fight, imagine if he had taken your view and seen damn, my first fight and I lost, I'm not made for this, if only I had better genes

GSP wasnt a good wrestler Zahaabi said, but he worked and worked and worked, and studies wrestlers, and look how good he is now !!

Genes do play a part in certain sports, but this is MMA .. where genes will help, but training and learning is much more vital ..


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr bigstuff,

Yes you did get on my goat bit, I didn't like the fact that some one asked somthing and you replied to it so negativley, I apolagise fo the name calling, I was annoyed and shouldn't have done it I was out of line.

I Come on here because I relate to all the people on here and get on alot better than with some of the people over here.

You came across as 1 of those people who always has to see the downside of things and negativly encourage others, I grew up with that around me and I don't want that for my students, training partners or friends.

again sorry for the name calling


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr bigstuff u have really hurt my feelings and I have cried myself to sleep the last few days... But u do have a good point I think a lot of how far u can make it in any sport is down to your genes, I think my genes are alright tho I'm 6ft and a lean 13stone at the moment.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the apology penguin no offence taken , i can see that takes some class to break from the pack and retake the situation

i like to play devils advicate some times as it leads to a actually discusion where something is learned rather than alot of people nodding there head , if you dont question things we stop learning wouldnt yo agree

and jeevans im only deffending myself when you and others call me names , so to answer your point that you missed before as you have clearly lost it ..........lol

All thinks being equal , Training , size , effort the cream rises to the top and the deciding fact then comes down to genetics

im not saying that you can have fun ! and i didnt say if you are a light weight you cant be a stud

thats why theres weight devisions

Yo james , thanks for not attacking me , ive been having sleepless nights too with all these tought guys ganging up on me , but if there thirsty for more ..........BRING IT ON


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

nah sumtimes u need a bit of a negitive spin on things, after training its good to hear ppl sayn u looked good but when ppl say u looked shit spurs me on to train harder n smash em all over the place


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

lol well said


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Being told youre shit isnt good for you .. being told you can improve your game by doing this and that will help you ..

Greg Jackson says that he has no problem telling people when they are doing wrong, but he comes up with solutions to help them .. that was after Jardine being bollocked by him


----------



## MrBigStuff (Nov 8, 2009)

Absolutly


----------

